# Recommended Dirac Measurement Protocol



## fbczar (Apr 2, 2010)

Flávio, 

I own an Emotiva XMC-1. I understand Dirac recommends a minimum of an 80 cm sphere for microphone placement. I have seen illustrations that show a measurement sequence where there is a roof measurements above ear height and a row of measurement below ear height. How many cm above ear height should the microphones be placed and how far below ear height should the microphones be placed? Also, what should the front to back distance be?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

This is described in the DiracLive PDF manual which you can download from Dirac but here is the overall view of the suggested placements.


----------



## fbczar (Apr 2, 2010)

Kal, Thanks for the diagram. I am having difficulty determining how far above and below ear height the measurements should be. Apparently those distances are constant no matter how wide the spread. Is it something like 6 inches? I am also need to determine the back to front measurement distance. All I have learned from Dirac is the minimum measurement should be an 80 cm sphere, which is pretty confusing relative to their diagrams.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

fbczar said:


> Kal, Thanks for the diagram. I am having difficulty determining how far above and below ear height the measurements should be. Apparently those distances are constant no matter how wide the spread. Is it something like 6 inches? I am also need to determine the back to front measurement distance. All I have learned from Dirac is the minimum measurement should be an 80 cm sphere, which is pretty confusing relative to their diagrams.


I do not recall seeing that "80cm sphere" mentioned before but have you downloaded and read the full instruction sheet from Dirac? It may differ in specific instructions from Emotiva's (I have no experience with that device) but it does offer a lot of useful info.


----------



## fbczar (Apr 2, 2010)

Kal Rubinson said:


> I do not recall seeing that "80cm sphere" mentioned before but have you downloaded and read the full instruction sheet from Dirac? It may differ in specific instructions from Emotiva's (I have no experience with that device) but it does offer a lot of useful info.


Kal, to follow up, the MiniDSP manual did have the Info on Dirac I needed. That manual recommends measurements of 6 inches above and 6 inches below ear height and a minimum pattern at least one meter wide.


----------

